# Possible world record fish



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats to this girl on her catch. Waiting for a response back from the IGFA. 

Here is the link:

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/...cle_4f2f521e-eae0-11df-922d-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*congratulations*

Fantastic catch. No doubt a record.
Bob S


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Heck of a fish!!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

wow, what a catch!


----------



## Boom-Bapper!! (Oct 14, 2010)

Hope she gets a record. That one is juicy!!


----------

